

Ask HN: Open source project to group website content by keyword - luckychild305

A couple of weeks ago there was a post here on HN regarding an open-source tool that was parsing the content of a website and then grouping the content by keyword and count of keyword.<p>I forgot the name the project, and cannot find either the HN post or the corresponding github page in my browser history.<p>Can anybody point me in the right direction where to find an open-source project for python that can parse website content and output all keywords and the count of each keyword per site?<p>Hopefully somebody else read that previous HN post as well and can post the URL.
Thanks in advance!
======
luckychild305
Found it. In case anybody has the same problem, here it is:
[https://textblob.readthedocs.org/en/latest/](https://textblob.readthedocs.org/en/latest/)

